#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Norsok Standard (N-Structural  & U-Subsea)

## aletara89

Hi guys* I am looking for the full collection of NORSOK standards related to Structures (Series N) and Subsea (Series U). Can someone upload those standards? I will really appreciate.



Thank you!See More: Norsok Standard (N-Structural  & U-Subsea)

----------

